# what makes the TP great running on CM 10



## kyzerdroid (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello merry Christmas and happy new year.
To those who received a TP for christmas...congrats, you received a cool device which supported by a great community.

I am currently running jcsullins experimental mod with working camera and sound. And this is cool.
I followed the instructions step by step here on rootzwiki and had no problems installing the dual boot. Also i had no problems what so ever with this mod from beginning. Battery life and speed is great. Standard browser is great too and all apps i installed are running perfectly fine! The only thing i got feedback from was when using skype...the other party could not here me so good and the video was quality was not so good. But other than that i recoomend everyone installing cm10.

I saw that there are some recent nightly builds out with a widget for chroot. Does anyone have any experience already with that?
Thanks and what makes your TP great?
Enjoy the new year


----------



## robocopvn (Jul 11, 2012)

after 2 weeks using jcsullins's CM10, I switch back to Cm9 official nightly. Cm10's Project butter is great, most of the things in jcsullins ROM works as expected. But it's not as stable as official CM9 nightly, since I need my TP for daily work and entertainment. The last reason I switch back is CM10 rom is not that good at running games 

I just wonder when Touchpad receive CM9 stable or Cm10 nightly ? Every hardwares work correctly now


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

It's only a 1.3 MP camera in the front- and it's functional but not Factory functional. Be happy


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

robocopvn said:


> after 2 weeks using jcsullins's CM10, I switch back to Cm9 official nightly. Cm10's Project butter is great, most of the things in jcsullins ROM works as expected. But it's not as stable as official CM9 nightly, since I need my TP for daily work and entertainment. The last reason I switch back is CM10 rom is not that good at running games
> 
> I just wonder when Touchpad receive CM9 stable or Cm10 nightly ? Every hardwares work correctly now


What games are you speaking of? Are you aware of the developments concerning Moboot and the effect it may have on certain games and apps?


----------



## kyzerdroid (Dec 24, 2012)

still no issue on my touchpad. and i got my original hp bluetooth keyboard brand new sealed for just 18 bucks on ebay
no issue with games. but i use the pad more like netbook now with the keyboard for writting. also i got my hp laserjet connected via wireless which makes printing from the pad possible yeah
only button that doesnt work on the keybard is the dedicated webos cards button. would be nice to bring up the running apps on android with button but hey....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Try this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19142-mod-webcm10-webos-like-app-switcher-012013-pacm10cm9aokp/

And see if the WebOs card button works


----------

